
How we migrated our database to Amazon Aurora with zero downtime - elwatto
https://www.revenuecat.com/2019/06/19/aurora-migration-zero-downtime
======
adanhn
My favorite bit of knowledge here is that you can migrate before you must,
which means that you can choose the timing, the process, and spend time doing
as much testing as needed.

------
tmazimann
Impressive !!

